# Wivenhoe Dam 14/7/07 Gates open 6.00 am Passage open to dam



## Guest (Jul 8, 2007)

Hi Everyone

Hi-Yo and I are doing a fish this Saturday at Wivenhoe Dam, North West of Ipswich on the Brisbane Valley Highway.

The dam is currently at 15 percent capacity, so the fish should be easier to find hopefully  
Expect to catch Big Bass, mixed amongst them may be those wretched Fork Tail Catfish.

A recent Bass Pro Electric event the competitors were landing a two fish bag of 4.63 kg and the biggest bass went 2.58kg  
I also heard reports that some had caught over 50 fish in a session.

After checking all options we will be launching from Logans Inlet at the New ramp area as the old one is high and dry  
Logans Inlet turnoff is approximately 2-3 kms after crossing the wall section of Wivenhoe Dam, on your rhs heading towards Esk.

There is a path down to this new area from the end of the road near where the old ramp was leading down to a new ramp approximately 1 km further towards the mouth of Logans Inlet in to the main dam area. There is a graded flat section of land here, gently sloping into the water with plenty of parking waterside.

I noticed on Google Earth now they have the new ramp and old ramp marked on the view when looking at Wivenhoe Dam. 

We will be arriving/launching 6.30 - 7.00 am Saturday Morning. 
A Stocked Impoundment Permit(SIP) is required to fish this dam however the usual boating permit required to fish this dam in a boat is not required by paddle/peddle power.

SIP's are available at http://www2.dpi.qld.gov.au/fishweb/10188.html

All welcome, any questions just ask


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

That first photo is a sad sight to see.

I have never fished Wivenhoe, might see if I can make it out there for a fish with you both.


----------



## PDO (May 24, 2007)

Sel

Can't make it for this trip but will take a raincheck on future outings to Wivenhoe. I will keep an eye on the forum.

See you soon.

Paul


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Sorry guys can't make it on Saturday, the fun police says I have a 1st birthday party to attend. Hope you get some


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Morning? Are you crazy? Brrr :shock:


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Haha, good luck seeing me there, I'm flat out getting out of bed by 9am these days! 
Has anyone actually seen this alledged new ramp?


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

YakAtak said:


> I'm flat out getting out of bed by 9am these days!


Karl have some Moreton Bay porridge before going and you'll leap out of bed....maybe

PS, I'm a sook as well mate :lol:

Goodluck fellas and see you in the spring sometime


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2007)

Come on you lot 

Are you all wusses :lol: :roll:

You will have full sun to warm ya's up.

Come on


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

mac_fish said:


> Are you all wusses :lol: :roll:


Sel... yes I am mate :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 27, 2006)

Sel, Was there about 2 months back and launched at Capt Logan. The entrance out of the main logan section heading east was nearly closed. Hope it's still open? Only caught catfish that day. But did enjoy seeing a few red deer around the banks. Good luck. Might do it with you next time.

Cheers, Pete


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2007)

Hi Everyone

Comfirming Details.

I have spoken to the Ranger, Terry at Logans today, he has confirmed that the gates are open at 6.00am.

He also confirmed that the inlet is still open to the dam from the ramp, he said it had just narrowed to appear like a creek.

So all is ok,  

Hi Yo and myself will be there at 6.30 am for launch at 7.00 am. Karl are you out there somewhere :roll: Are you coming :?:

All welcome, please come along.  

Cheers


----------

